# tongue and groove drywall



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

if they made tongue and groove drywall for the butt ends would that be a good?
and if the hangers would glue the tongue and groove butts together between the studs like butt board the butts would always flat.
if there was tongue on the butts would you even need tape?
I would just like to see the drywall change a little beside trying to make it lighter and putting pretty colors like blue and green, well they call it rm or basement rock...whatever mold grows on any kind of paper even durarock 
why cant they come up with something for us finishers . :thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> if they made tongue and groove drywall for the butt ends would that be a good?
> and if the hangers would glue the tongue and groove butts together between the studs like butt board the butts would always flat.
> if there was tongue on the butts would you even need tape?
> I would just like to see the drywall change a little beside trying to make it lighter and putting pretty colors like blue and green, well they call it rm or basement rock...whatever mold grows on any kind of paper even durarock
> why cant they come up with something for us finishers . :thumbup:


 Two butt ends between studs never match up flat 100% of the time. Required backing screwed every 8" I think for code. JS


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

You would have to float the joints and use backing. Even good framing allows full sheets maybe 25% of the time at most. That means you very often have to cut the sheet to fit the nearest stud, truss or joist. You couldn't stand your sheets up either. 

And not to mention with the lack of care the packers take, there will be more damaged ends.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

that sucks...NO one is on my side....


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

HMM. How about, maybe, cut a 45 degree bevel on one butt and an opposite corresponding bevel on the other butt that slides over the top of the first. Glue the butt joint together (and to stud behind). When the glue has dried, come back and run screws through both pieces. Seems like a lot of work. But something similar is used in long stretches of siding.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> that sucks...NO one is on my side....


Sorry Ice, its just drywall, an inferior product to start with...


----------

